# Snowblower For a single mom



## GSORK (Dec 6, 2003)

My friend needs to get a snowblower to do her driveway. 2 car wide and id say 3 deep.She is a small frame woman.She is looking to get one for for around $500. Any brand /model suggestions? She lives in Western Ma


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I would suggest she get a 1 year old used one. 8hp would be perfect for her. I have an MTD from Walmart. It's an 8hp with the same Snow King engine on many snow throwers out theres and i have never had a problem with it. I got it for about $700 new. It's now 4 years old and still runs new and works great. Before i got into lawn care I bought this to do my own drive way which was pretty big. Nothing stopped this thrower. The newer ones have a better light and the controls are easier.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Considering you said she's a "small frame" woman, it sounds like she probably can't horse the thing around. Does she have a garage that she can just drive it out of and if so, is her driveway tar, gravel....???


I suggest she goes to a few stores and tries to move the thing a little before buying one. If its too heavy for her, she will never use it. Straining her muscles or back is no way to go. Also, I suggest that she looks at electric start models only. Also, chute adjustment probably is a concern for her. None of my business but how old is she and what kind of shape is she in??

It sounds like shes more inclined to get a 5hp smaller unit. We have an 8hp ariens and I cant see a small woman pushing it around too easily.

Does she stay home all day or will she be trying to move the entire storm, including at the road where the plow pushes it?????


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

A toro single stage will work great for her. They are light and easy to maneuver while still me being very efficient.


----------



## Bayrat (Oct 11, 2004)

If you purchase one with the turning brakes on the handles there will be very little muscle required.


----------



## Kramer (Nov 13, 2004)

Bayrat said:


> If you purchase one with the turning brakes on the handles there will be very little muscle required.


This is true!! It's hard to put yourself in the shoes of a petite woman when you're not one yourself! It's difficult to determine what the boundary's are. I keep picturing her behind a 8hp machine and it starts to get away from her. Under normal operation.....going forward , reverse and a little left to right she's probably OK. I read a post from a woman who got the scare of her life when the thing started to get away from her. All it takes is one slip on the ice and shes driving straight for the living room!


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

I just thought of something. Shes a mom right why not just send the kid or kids out to do it.  Seriously though I don't see why she would need a big two stage snowblower. They are heavy and can be hard to handle. I mean if shes snow blowing along and the machine is jarred by a crack or something its going to be hard for her to control it. Lets not forget this women just needs to do her driveway not a commercial lot so a big tricked out snowblower is going to be over kill for her.


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

the lil Toro 2 strokes are great. Electric start is the way to go as well.
Allthough if she has time look at the electrics, we looked at these for my Mom. She can never get the gasser's to start electric start or not. Toro makes some pretty sweet electric models. 
We opted to just hire someone to plow for her $17 a push on 2 inch triggers.
She is not local or I would do it for her.
The price she pays is reasonable and the guy does better then half her subdivision with a Bobcat so he is dependable and he passes on the savings to the customers. takes him all of about 3 minutes a drive and about 30 seconds to the next driveway. I would say he is doing very well for himself.
Todd


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Buy a Toro Snowpup.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Tell her to find a man!  

Make him do it!!! :angry: 

She should cook and clean...he should snowblow... :crying: 

Me Tarzan...You Jane!


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

LOL, you guys are funny


----------



## bigjoe871 (Feb 2, 2005)

My wife is 5'1" and 100 pounds, she can handle the 8HP like you said but she does better with the "little" 5HP my neighbor has.

(NOTE TO SELF: DO OWN DRIVE AND WALK FIRST AND MAYBE WIFE WONT COMPLAIN SO MUCH)


----------



## echovalley (Dec 5, 2004)

I have a new toro powerlite in the garage.We bought a bunch and we have this one leftover.$300 cash come pick it up in litchfield county


----------

